# 2012 Halloween Party Date



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Since Halloween falls on a Wednesday this year, I thought I'd see what date you all are going to do your party. 10/27 or 11/3 - thoughts???


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

well, we are going to have our party around october 20th this year. i dont like to wait till the end of the month to enjoy halloween. i love stretching out the halloween experience throughout the month. i dont like to plan for my party to not fall on the main party night ( oct. 27th this year ), not only to help stretch it out, but also because we dont have alcohol. we have alot of friends that love to party pretty hard so i do not want to compete. i think that last year alot of people had parties as early as mine, october 22nd.


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

Normally I have mine the weekend before Halloween, so it would have been on Oct 27th, but a Horror Convention I go to every year is on that weekend so I've had to bump mine up to October 20th. Next year I go back to the weekend before Halloween!


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Ugh, the party date is already causing me stress! I'm very torn between the 20th and the 26th. I worry that the 20th might be too early to get everything done and for my guests to have time to prepare. But, it's an off weekend for the big football team of the area and more of our friends would be able to attend. Plus, it's a Saturday. The weekend of the 26th is a home game so many of our friends would not come. Plus we have to have it on a Friday because my in-laws, who are our babysitters attend a Halloween dance the Saturday before Halloween every year. Last year we tried to do it without a babysitter and not being able to sleep in pretty much sucked. Plus the Goober had to sleep in our closet. I'm hoping an easy answer comes soon.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ours is going to be on the 20th.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Definitely October 27th! I don't think I'll ever do a party after October 31st.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

Mine with be the 20th also.... 
We do an adults-only party, and my son will be with my ex on the weekend of the 20th. I'd rather do the following weekend, but it doesn't work that way this year. I already am looking forward to it though! haha


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

We always have our party after Halloween and for several reasons. 

First, no competition from other parties. 

Second, we have to coordinate our schedule with "blended family" schedules. 

Third, and best of all, it extends the season a week or two.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Gotta be the 27th because of Navy football!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't believe that I am already stressing over the date.  The problem that I have is that I will be out of town on the 13th and the 20th, so the dates that I am left with is the 6th (which seems to early), the 27th or the 3rd. I like you're reasoning ThAnswr, especially with not having to compete with other parties. Ugghh, so many decisions.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

There is no agonizing about my party date. My party is always going to be held on Devil's Night, Oct 30th. The reason I have a party is to have all the neighbors on the street in front of my house to deter any vandalism in the neighborhood.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

kab said:


> I can't believe that I am already stressing over the date.  The problem that I have is that I will be out of town on the 13th and the 20th, so the dates that I am left with is the 6th (which seems to early), the 27th or the 3rd. I like you're reasoning ThAnswr, especially with not having to compete with other parties. Ugghh, so many decisions.



The first year we had our party we did it the 2nd week of october and actually it got everyone excited for the month to come! So think about that?? Give em the ultimate kick off to halloween!

Now we do ours usually the weekend before halloween. So we will be doing ours the 20th too! Good luck w deciding


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Decisions... Ugh. Not prepared at all!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

BewitchingHalloween said:


> The first year we had our party we did it the 2nd week of october and actually it got everyone excited for the month to come! So think about that?? Give em the ultimate kick off to halloween!
> 
> Now we do ours usually the weekend before halloween. So we will be doing ours the 20th too! Good luck w deciding




I always take the last 2 weeks of October off for vacation. I kick it off with our party. Having it a couple weeks prior does work out. Like you mentioned, it tends to get people in the spirit earlier. Over the past 5 years we've had more friends do more Halloween activities because our party has put them "in the mood". Also, less conflicts. The closer you get to the 31st, the more events that go on.


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

I usually have mine either the first or second Saturday in October. I know that sounds early but I actually have a great turn-out every year and get positive feedback from my guests about choosing to do it earlier in the month. October can get so busy with many fun Halloween events, parties, not to mention fall break from school and many families are traveling, so there is less conflict for your guests if your party is early. Plus, for me it's so nice to throw a big bash and then just sit back and enjoy the rest of my favorite month of the year!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Ours is a huge kids party. Same theory could apply to adults. the first 3 years we had on a Saturday. then came a football conflict so i said why not move it to a friday. better turn out and the parents thought it was easier. We also schedule it early enough in the month to include the following friday as a rain out date and we put the date on the invitations. only made the mistake of no rainout date the first year and scheduled the party on the 27th...i was such an amateur. this year will be 10/19 with rainout date on 10/26. we do a backyard movie so it's exclusively an outdoor party.


----------



## Tobi85 (May 18, 2012)

ill still party on wednesday and just not go to work on thursday


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll have mine either the 6th or the 13th. The 13th definitely has a strong attraction for me being a spooky number already.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

My witches party will be the first Saturday in Oct and our Halloween party will be the last Sat.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

The 13th, what a great idea. We always do the Saturday before or the 31st.


----------



## msmaranda (Sep 17, 2011)

I put in for my days off today and was left with the decision of the 13th (was wondering if that was to early) and the 20th. I dont want to compete with others Halloween plans and had to work around coworkers vacation so I ended up with the 13th. I think it will be a good date for our party and get the kids in the holiday spirit.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

October 20th for us. Gives me an excuse to keep the stuff up longer.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Its the 27th for us. Any date in November seems to close to Thanksgiving.


----------

